# (OH) UH HRCH DAVIS' LENGEND of the GRIDIRON (ylw)



## Bill Davis (Sep 15, 2003)

Woody is a great looking dog with a super attitude and an intense desire to please. He has strong marking ability and he runs his blinds with great control. His water attitude is superb.

Weight #75
DOB: 10/28/03
AKC#: SR12613709
UKC#: R-168-835 
OFA “Excellent”: LR-EL28927M24-PI 
CERF “Normal”

Titles & Accomplishments:
HRC- HR Title at 23 months of age
HRC- HRCH Title at 29 months of age
HRC-2006 Fall Grand 3rd Series
HRC- Upland Title 40 months 4/4 
Currently running AKC Masters 1/1 so far

Stud Fee $500 

Females must have OFA’s good or better and Negative Brucellosis test. CERFs are recommended 

Pedigree upon request

Please contact us @ 1-740-595-3449 (Home) or 1-614-531-5630 (Cell) 

Thanks,

Bill and Chris Davis
[email protected]


----------

